# Probleme bei Aufruf von JSPs in Unterverzeichnissen



## mr1st (23. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite an einer Webapplikation mit JSP, Servlets und Tomcat 5.5.4, speichere alles in den Ordner *<Tomcat>/webapps/vma* ab. Die Seite rufe ich mit _http://127.0.0.1:8080/vma_ auf.

Ich habe also folgende Ordnerstruktur

```
vma
. /WEB-INF
. . web.xml
. . /classes
. . . VMA.class
. /jsp
. . login.jsp
. . home.jsp
. . /forum
. . . view_forum_main.jsp
```

JSPs rufe ich vom Servlet idR so auf:

```
getServletContext().getRequestDispatcher("jsp_seite.jsp").forward(request,response);
```

Wenn ich hier als Pfad */jsp/login.jsp* oder */jsp/home.jsp* angebe, funktioniert alles bestens. Wenn ich jedoch  eine Datei aus einem Unterordner, zB. */jsp/forum/view_forum_main.jsp*, angebe, funktioniert's nicht mehr. In der Adressleiste steht dann _http://127.0.0.1:8080/jsp/error/forum_error.jsp_.

Wenn ich nun stattdessen */vma/jsp/forum/view_forum_main.jsp* angebe, kommt ein Error 404:



			
				Apache Tomcat/5.5.4 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> type Status report
> 
> message /vma/jsp/forum/view_forum_main.jsp
> 
> description The requested resource (/vma/jsp/forum/view_forum_main.jsp) is not available.



Wenn ich nun die Adresse nun manuell eingebe, also _http://127.0.0.1:8080/vma/jsp/forum/view_forum_main.jsp_, würde die Seite geladen werden (es kommt aber eine NullPointerException weil ja im Request-Objekt nix drin ist).

Was mache ich falsch? Ich will das Projekt nicht ins ROOT-Verzeichnis geben, nur weil das hier nicht funktionieren will.


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Apr 2005)

? hä ?

Was genau ist und macht "das Servlelt"???


----------



## mr1st (23. Apr 2005)

Hmm.. so wie's aussieht hat sich das Problem erübrigt, es tritt einfach nicht mehr auf. Habe aber auch nix umgeschrieben oder so.
Naja, somit wäre das mal wieder erledigt.


----------

